# [HOT] Xin visa Hàn Quốc du lịch mới nhất 2022



## Couple TX (19 Tháng sáu 2022)

Sau khi đại dịch covid 19 đã đi qua, các điểm du lịch quốc tế đã mở cửa đón khách du lịch trở lại và Hàn Quốc là điểm đến thú vị mà nhiều người muốn đi đến nhất. Tuy nhiên, để đến được xứ sở Kim Chi thì không phải là dễ dàng đối với nhiều người vì những thủ tụ và giấy tờ. Hiểu được điều đó, Vacation Travel cam kết giúp bạn làm những giấy tờ cần thiết để *xin visa Hàn Quốc du lịch mới nhất 2022* qua bài viết dưới đây.






1. Hồ sơ xin visa Hàn Quốc du lịch tự túc mới nhất 
Dưới đây là danh sách các loại giấy tờ cần thiết để xin được visa Hàn Quốc, hãy chú ý chuẩn bị thật đầy đủ và chính xác trước khi nộp Lãnh Sự Quán, để không mất thời gian kiểm duyệt và tiết kiệm chi phí: 

- Passport (hộ chiếu): phải còn hạn tối thiểu là 6 tháng thì mới có thể xin được visa. 

- Bản sao Căn cước công dân (CMND), passport: có dấu công chứng sao y bản chứng. 

- Hình thẻ 3.5 x 4.5: ảnh phải được chụp trong 3 tháng gần nhất, tính từ ngày nộp hồ sơ.

- Đơn xin cấp Visa: đến xin trực tiếp tại Lãnh Sự Quán hoặc download tại đây (dẫn link), kê khai bằng tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh, dán 1 hình thẻ 3.5 x 4.5. Nếu trẻ em nhỏ đi cùng bố mẹ thì dán chung vào mục 34 trong đơn.  

- Hồ sơ chứng minh tài chính: 

Bản sao sổ tiết kiệm + bản chính sổ tiết kiệm (ít nhất 5000$, gửi trên 1 tháng hoặc có kỳ hạn 3 tháng), hoặc giấy quyền sở nhà đất, tài sản có giá trị. 
Bản gốc số dư tài khoản ngân hàng tại thời điểm nộp xin visa (không quá 14 ngày). 
Với những trường hợp không có đủ năng lực tài chính, có thể chứng minh tài chính của người thân bảo lãnh (có giấy xác nhận quan hệ của địa phương được dịch thuật sang tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Hàn). 
- Hồ sơ chứng minh nghề nghiệp ổn định: nộp bản gốc + bản dịch thuật sang tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh có dấu xác nhận của nhà nước. 

Nhân viên/ công nhân: hợp đồng lao động + bản gốc đơn xin nghỉ phép + bản gốc bảng lương, 3 loại giấy đều phải có dấu đỏ của công ty. 
Chủ doanh nghiệp: giấy đăng ký kinh doanh, bảng sao kê tài khoản công ty, giấy xác nhận công ty đã hoàn thành nghĩa vụ đóng thuế 3 tháng gần nhất, các giấy tờ đều phải có xác nhận của công chứng địa phương.  
Công nhân viên chức/ cán bộ nghỉ hưu: thẻ hưu trí có xác nhận công chứng của địa phương. 
Người thất nghiệp: Bản sơ yếu lý lịch có xác nhận địa phương. 
Học sinh/ sinh viên du học: bản sao thẻ học sinh/ sinh viên (có xác nhận của nhà trường), thư bảo lãnh của bố mẹ, thẻ căn cước công dân của người bảo lãnh, giấy khai sinh/ hộ khẩu chứng minh quan hệ. 
- *Lịch trình du lịch*: bản kế hoạch các điểm tham quan khi đến Hàn Quốc (không cần công chứng) - nếu đi theo đoàn tour có thể bỏ qua bước này. 
- *Xác nhận thông tin lưu trú khách sạn trong thời gian ở Hàn Quốc*: bản xác nhận đặt phòng của khách sạn, phải trùng khớp thời gian với lịch trình du lịch (không cần xác nhận đã thanh toán). 
- *Xác nhận thông tin vé máy bay khứ hồi*: bản xác nhận của hãng máy bay, phải trùng khớp với lịch trình du lịch (không cần xác nhận đã thanh toán). 






Tùy theo loại visa mà các giấy tờ hồ sơ có thể cần bổ sung thêm

2. Nơi nhận hồ sơ xin visa Hàn Quốc ở đâu? 
Nơi xin visa Hàn Quốc ở Hà Nội 
Địa chỉ: Tầng 12, tòa nhà văn phòng Discovery Complex - 302 đường Cầu Giấy, Dịch Vọng, Cầu Giấy.
Hotline: (+84) 024 - 7100 - 1212 .
Website kiểm tra hồ xin visa: visaforkorea-vt.com .
Thời gian làm việc: 9:00 - 17:00, nghỉ thứ bảy, chủ nhật và các ngày lễ, Tết theo quy định nhà nước. 
Nơi xin visa Hàn Quốc ở TPHCM cơ sở 1
Địa chỉ: Tầng 16, tòa nhà Vietcombank, số 5 công trường Mê Linh, phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1.
Hotline: 028 710 112 12.
Website kiểm tra hồ sơ xin visa: visaforkorea-hc.com .
Thời gian nhận hồ sơ: nghỉ thứ 7, chủ nhật và các ngày lễ, Tết theo quy định nhà nước. 
Đối với cá nhân: 8:30 - 16:00 .
Công ty làm dịch vụ: 8:30 - 15:30 .
Thời gian trả hồ sơ: nghỉ thứ 7, chủ nhật và các ngày lễ, Tết theo quy định nhà nước.
Đối với cá nhân: 11:00 - 17:00 .
Công ty làm dịch vụ: 11:00 - 17:00 .
Lưu ý: bắt buộc đặt lịch hẹn trước trên website trước khi đến làm hồ sơ.
3. Thời gian xin visa Hàn Quốc bao lâu? 
Theo như thông thường, tổng thời gian để xin visa Hàn Quốc mất khoảng 1 tháng, tính từ khâu chuẩn bị cho đến thời gian xét duyệt hồ sơ. 
Thời gian chuẩn bị hồ sơ là khoảng 1.5 - 2 tuần.
Thời gian duyệt hồ sơ theo Lãnh Sự Quán (không tính t7 và chủ nhật) .
Visa du lịch cá nhân: 12 ngày .
Hồ sơ nộp thông qua công ty chỉ định: 8 ngày .
Hồ sơ nộp không qua công ty chỉ định: 10 ngày .
Vào những mùa du lịch Hàn Quốc cao điểm thời gian xét duyệt có thể kéo dài đến 15 ngày làm việc. 
Để đơn giản, tối giản các bước làm hồ sơ phức tạp và có tỷ lệ đậu cao, bạn có thể liên hệ Vacation Travel qua HOTLINE 028 73 06 11 39 để nhận tư vấn với dịch vụ xin visa Hàn Quốc bao đậu nhé.


----------

